# Extending the probe wire on thermometer



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone know if its ok to cut the wire that the temp probe is on, and extend it?

Or has anyone done this, and does it still work ok?

I think it should be ok, but just wanted to check 

Many thanks


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

ive done it a few times and never had a problem. its just 2 core cable. just make sure you buy the right type from homebase or where eva ya get it.


----------



## Rad (Mar 22, 2008)

i have had a lucky reptile probe damage and replaced it and it worked fine, not sure on the habistat ones though


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

im not sure about habistat but all mine are microclimates!!!


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

OK cheers,

Its not the actual thermostat probe, i'll be cutting, just the probe thats on the seperate thermometer.


Cheers for the help though


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Normally you should only use very low resistance wire but if its only a few inches or a foot of so it wont make much difference.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

yeah its ok to do it but depending on the wire used or the length then the thermometer will need to be re calibrated


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

how do you re calibrate a thermometer ?


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Most thermometers you cant recalibrate, the thermistors used to measure temprature are fairly high resistance so a couple of ohms on the cable wont make any difference.

To test immerse probe in glass of water with plenty of ice cubes before extending and after, it should read freezing depending if its c or f


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

cheers guys, 

Cheers lotus_nut, i'll try that that method after i have extended them.


----------

